# Komplett Mats Juwe 1-450 gesucht



## Sniffysan (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi leute,

da ich mich nun entschieden habe das PvP aufzugeben weil es einfach nur noch gelame ist und 0 Spaß macht will ich mich dem PvE witmen. Ich habe noch die Berufe Ingi 450 und Bergbau 450, nun will ich Bergbau gegen Juwe austauschen und hab mir gedacht dass ich vorher mit Bergbau alle Mats für Juwe farme und dann direkt hochskille.

Kennt jemand eine Seite oder hat eine Liste mit allen benötigten Mats?

Mfg
Sniffysan


----------



## hakuku (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/juwelenschleifen-guide.html



mfg


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Oktober 2009)

Für manche Bereiche beim skillen is es günstiger, sich die Mats ausm AH zu kaufen, weil man in der Zeit mit Dailys mehr Kohle macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Béèd (16. Oktober 2009)

wieviel g würde das ungefähr kosten wenn man die ganzen mats auf einmal kaufen will?
überleg mir grad von schmied auf juwe umzuskillen^^
btw bin bb aber mats farmen dauert mir zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Oktober 2009)

Béèd schrieb:


> wieviel g würde das ungefähr kosten wenn man die ganzen mats auf einmal kaufen will?
> überleg mir grad von schmied auf juwe umzuskillen^^
> btw bin bb aber mats farmen dauert mir zu lang
> 
> ...



Kommt auf den Server an, also von 1 - 450 musst du mit 2,5k mindestens rechnen, kann bis auf 5k hochgehen.


----------



## Cysiaron (17. Oktober 2009)

lass es einfach. 
ich nehme an, du willst mit juwe gold verdienen, aber das wird nicht laufen.
für pre-bc sachen zahlst du bis zum umfallen. bei uns auf nachtwache zahlt man für nen stack mithril 80g für thorium 120g selbst kupfer wird für 10g verkauft. die benötigten steine, die du früher für 25 silber bekommen hast kosten nun 5g.
von den preisen für silberbarren und echtsilber rede ich mal nicht.

wenn du dann geskillt bist um auf dem markt was zu machen, dann benötigst du noch juwelierssymbole. aber du bekommst nur eines am tag durch ne daylie (oder du sondierst fleißig titan und kaufst dir von den stäuben welche)
3 bis 6 brauchst du für ein neues rezept.
gewinne bei steinen sind auch nimmer so hoch, da es juweliere wie sand am meer gibt.


----------



## Sniffysan (18. Oktober 2009)

wenn du erstmal gelesen hättest und dann geschrieben wüsstest du wieso ich Juwe machen will!

Edit: Und nur weil es auf Nachtwache so ist, muss es nicht überall so sein. Aber danke an alle anderen!!


----------



## Cysiaron (18. Oktober 2009)

oh, ich habs schon gelesen,
du willst pve machen, also raiden gehen.
und um nicht dauernd random mitzugehen wirst du dir ne raidgilde suchen.
und in solchen gibt es bekanntlich immer nen guten juwe, dem du nen rohstein oder etwas gold zuschiebst um den stein deiner wünsche zu bekommen.


----------



## Griese (18. Oktober 2009)

Du bist mit dem Berufsboni flexibler, darum gehts ihm wohl.


----------



## Sniffysan (18. Oktober 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Du bist mit dem Berufsboni flexibler, darum gehts ihm wohl.



!!!!

1. 450er Juwer Gemz = Dps +
2. Ring Vz = Dps +
3. Man muss nicht ewig Juweliere/Verzauberer suchen sondern kann es sich direkt selbst schleifen/enchanten


----------



## Happyhunti (2. November 2009)

also man kann sich ja mit skill 375 schon die extra juwesteine machen. Was würde es wohl kosten nur von 1-375 zu machen? Oder lohnt es sich nicht mehr, nen dk anzufangen, mit dem alles durch bergbau zu farmen, es deinem main schicken, und dann alles hochskillen?


----------

